# Eröffnungs Jam der Roßbach Trails



## kaot93 (8. September 2009)

Das kling vielleicht jetzt ein wenig wie Schleichwerbung aber mich würde ob jemand Bilder von der Strecke (insbesondere den Pumptrack) hat.
BTW Wär bestimmt geil wenn viele Leute kommen würden!
MfG Basti aka Kaot


----------



## agrohardtail (16. September 2009)

kaot93 schrieb:


> Das kling vielleicht jetzt ein wenig wie Schleichwerbung aber mich würde ob jemand Bilder von der Strecke (insbesondere den Pumptrack) hat.
> BTW Wär bestimmt geil wenn viele Leute kommen würden!
> MfG Basti aka Kaot



wo ist denn die strecke ungefähr???
reden wir vom rossbach im wiedtal bei neustadt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaot93 (16. September 2009)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> wo ist denn die strecke ungefähr???
> reden wir vom rossbach im wiedtal bei neustadt?



Die Strecke ist in Roßbach bei Wied oberhalb vom Sportplatz ich war selbst noch nicht dort
Ich hatte letztens aus Zufall eine Seite gefunden aber finde sie leider nicht mehr.


----------



## agrohardtail (16. September 2009)

aso also hinten bei puderbach und dierdorf oder?


----------



## kaot93 (17. September 2009)

Nein leider nicht...
Das wäre zu schön weil das wären nur 4 km von mir aus...
Roßbach/Wied (53547) ist die Adresse (Google Maps verschafft abhilfe beim Suchen)


----------



## Spassbremse (22. September 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde !

Hier mal kurz das Video vom Felix  einem Local von Roßbach. Die Anfangs-Sequence bis 1.20 Minuten ist auf der Roßbacher Strecke entstanden.

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/6343060"]Summer 09 on Vimeo[/ame]

Viel Spaß beim Gugge.

Mfg Gerald


----------



## kaot93 (22. September 2009)

Gibts eigentlich Bilder vom Event??
Oder gar Videos?
Ich konnte leider nicht dabei sein, wurde andersweitig verhindert-.-


----------

